# Between rental car prices and National Park crowding.....



## Brookswood (Jun 13, 2021)

It looks like most of us are still vacationing in the country of residence.    The popular national parks are packed. And so are the better state parks.  

Time to set up the tent in the backyard and have a staycation.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 13, 2021)

Brookswood said:


> It looks like most of us are still vacationing in the country of residence.    The popular national parks are packed. And so are the better state parks.
> 
> Time to set up the tent in the backyard and have a staycation.


The best vacations I had growing up were staycations, where I camped out at friends places, in the backyard in tents and tent trailers. What fun we had.

I apologize if I ventured too far off the beaten path in my post, but your entry reminded me of the good times I experienced back in the day.


----------



## Jules (Jun 13, 2021)

I don’t know what the situation is at the Mexican border but the border to Canada is closed except for essential purposes.  Many foreign destinations have 14 day quarantine rules & are still in some form of lock down.

Sing along with me, “see the USA in your Chevrolet.”  It’s a huge country with lots of beautiful places.


----------



## Liberty (Jun 13, 2021)

Nothing better than jumping in the back deck pool and floating around on a summer night, watching all 
the twinkling stars in the sky!  Son often recalls another family member's comments "wonder what all the poor folks are doing tonight".


----------



## 911 (Jun 13, 2021)

We are vacationing nearby also. Would enjoy a trip to Colorado and then maybe a train tour of the Rockies, but we will check it out in the early fall. It may or may not happen.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 13, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Nothing better than jumping in the back deck pool and floating around on a summer night, watching all
> the twinkling stars in the sky!  Son often recalls another family member's comments "wonder what all the poor folks are doing tonight".



Yep.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2021)

Manufacturers    of travel trailers can't keep up with the demand this year.   
SIL/daughter  had to wait 3 months to get theirs made earlier this spring.   Camp sites are available across Texas parks,  but they have to reserve the time  way ahead.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 13, 2021)

Last years Stay Home mandates has created a huge pent up demand to take vacations, this year.  The big lakes in our area are seeing record numbers of visitors, this year...especially on weekends.   The highway traffic on Friday evenings, and Sunday afternoons is almost like rush hour in the cities.


----------



## officerripley (Jun 13, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Nothing better than jumping in the back deck pool and floating around on a summer night, watching all
> the twinkling stars in the sky!  Son often recalls another family member's comments "wonder what all the poor folks are doing tonight".





squatting dog said:


> Yep.
> 
> View attachment 169046


Wow, you can afford swimming pools?! "...wonder what all the poor folks are doing tonight?" for sure!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 14, 2021)

you don't have to camp in a park or designated area. there is dispersed camping where you drive down the forest back road,find a nice little wide spot and set up camp. works in the desert areas also. most place allow a week long camp. with an rv this is quite acceptable... no pools, lots of bugs/snakes, maybe some fishing, bird watching/listening, bears, deer, clear skies, no city noise,  occasional forest service, or camper.


----------



## officerripley (Jun 14, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> you don't have to camp in a park or designated area. there is dispersed camping where you drive down the forest back road,find a nice little wide spot and set up camp. works in the desert areas also. most place allow a week long camp. with an rv this is quite acceptable... no pools, lots of bugs/snakes, maybe some fishing, bird watching/listening, bears, deer, clear skies, no city noise,  occasional forest service, or camper.


There used to be some places like that here in this state but very few (if any) left; they started getting rid of them years ago; I think they got the Forest Service rousting people out.


----------



## Jules (Jun 14, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> you don't have to camp in a park or designated area. there is dispersed camping where you drive down the forest back road,find a nice little wide spot and set up camp. works in the desert areas also. most place allow a week long camp. with an rv this is quite acceptable... no pools, lots of bugs/snakes, maybe some fishing, bird watching/listening, bears, deer, clear skies, no city noise,  occasional forest service, or camper.


There‘re free Recreation Sites in British Columbia. There’ve been rowdies taking them over and scaring out the decent folks.  This used to happen occasionally, now it’s common.  Regular folks are avoiding them now.


----------



## 911 (Jun 15, 2021)

If you have the desire and want to travel, GO! If you have been fully vaccinated, there should be no stopping you. I am planning 2 trips. One out west and one down south. If I have time before winter, I would like to make a third trip down to Nashville to go back to the Grand Ole Opry.


----------

